
What books got you curious and inspired about fields other than CS? - ahmedbaracat
For example, in my case I got interested in:<p>- Design when I read “The Design of Everyday Things” and “Design for the Real World”<p>- Cognitive psychology when I read “Thinking Fast and Slow”<p>- Computers &amp; Education when I read “Mindstorms: Children, Computers, and Powerful Ideas”<p>Would love to know about the books that got you inspired and curious about other fields :)
======
JoeMayoBot
After reading Walter Issacson's Einstein biography, I read Six Easy Pieces,
which is were taken from 6 of Richard Feynman's lectures. The intended
audience is for Freshmen Physics students. Having never taken any Physics
courses in college, I've only read a few books on the subject. I was
pleasantly surprised at how Feynman made the material so understandable. Now
I'm very interested in Physics.

------
non-entity
I stumbled upon a hobby electronics book back as a teenager and actually
debated going to school and doing EE back then. Ultimately software won out, I
suppose because it was so much accessible to me back then.

